# Buster - Jack Russel x Staffy



## Phoenix&Charlie'sMum (Oct 12, 2009)

Please Meet Buster:










He is a TINY Jack Russel X Staffy, but personally I think he looks like a patterdale x. He is an owner surrender, so we do know his history. He has never lived with Children before, so would need to go to a family with older children, or dog-savvy kids.










For more info, please contact me.


----------



## Phoenix&Charlie'sMum (Oct 12, 2009)

Buster has now found his forever home


----------

